# rib hooks



## ralphed (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you have to use more than 1 per rib rack? I want to hang some and was thinking that I have to chain a couple together and support the ribs at a couple points to keep the ribs from falling apart.

thanks all,

ralphed


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi ralphed, just hang them so they don't touch

  Mike


----------



## palladini (Nov 7, 2013)

Hang ribs? 








I use rib racks in my MES.  Made by Masterbuilt, they each hold 5 halved ribs (St Louis Cut).  They do not fall apart that way


----------



## padronman (Nov 8, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Hang ribs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the above statement.  If you "hang" ribs I think you would risk them getting tender and falling to the bottom of your smoker.  Use rib racks or the racks your smoker came with.


----------



## ralphed (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been using the supplied shelves and thinking of getting a rib rack or 2. Something to increase capacity of my ST1400.

I was worried about them falling apart if I hang them.

But I have some 316Lss TIG wire that would make good strong hooks.....

Thanks all,

ralphed


----------



## genek (Nov 9, 2013)

I think these came out ok when I did them last April.













20130501 010.jpg



__ genek
__ Nov 9, 2013


















20130501 005.jpg



__ genek
__ Nov 9, 2013


















20130501 007.jpg



__ genek
__ Nov 9, 2013






I've got a small smoker and I hang a lot of things, pastrami, bacon and others to get more into the smoker.

GeneK


----------



## ralphed (Nov 10, 2013)

Those are some pretty serious meat hooks!

Thanks for the pics.

ralphed


----------



## genek (Nov 10, 2013)

They are sold as bacon hooks. Since I have a Smoke Hollow vertical propane smoker. It is only 15 or 16 inches wide by about 14 inches deep. I think I got these from Butcher and Packer, just search for bacon hooks. Mine are 9 inches wide.

I put ribs on the hooks with the membrane toward the hook and the points coming out the meat side. I don't remove the membrane on my ribs because I grew up liking to chew it off the ribs.

GeneK


----------



## palladini (Nov 10, 2013)

GeneK said:


> They are sold as bacon hooks. Since I have a Smoke Hollow vertical propane smoker. It is only 15 or 16 inches wide by about 14 inches deep. I think I got these from Butcher and Packer, just search for bacon hooks. Mine are 9 inches wide.
> 
> I put ribs on the hooks with the membrane toward the hook and the points coming out the meat side. I don't remove the membrane on my ribs because I grew up liking to chew it off the ribs.
> 
> GeneK


You, Gene, do it as you need to, I will do it as I want to, anybody else can do it as they want to, that is the beauty of this forum, we can get on here and ask a question or show our ways of doing things.  You have a small smoker, mine is slightly larger.  This is called Life.  Rock on, if the ribs taste good, enjoy them!


----------

